# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Lookin for these cichlids

## Cactus

Am scouting for
- Kribensis 
- Blunthead cichlid/acara
- keyhole cichlid

Seems like these dwarf cichlids getting harder and harder to find in neighbourhood LFS.
Any of you guys out there happen to chance upon them anywhere? Do let me know where ... thanks!

----------

